# Commercial Pie Oven - Which One?



## nubile (May 10, 2016)

Hi Guys. 

I'm trying to decide which oven to move forward with my pie/sausage roll business.

We could about 700-1000 per week. Most of the baking we try to cover in 2 days. 

I've been looking at the gas turbofan convection ovens.. 4 trays.. 60 pies at a time.

Should I bee looking more at combi ovens? 

In your opinion and experience, what is the most effective pie oven?

Thanks!


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

A deck oven (not a pizza oven that so many reps say are a deck oven) would be a better choice for the amount that you are punching out.

Not sure if you are in the UK? If you are I would suggest a Tom Chandley deck ovens are top notch. They can come with steam injection for the deck if needed. You pay a pretty penny but they last 40+ years so they are worth the cost. You also can get Mono or Vanguard decks but they are not as long lived nor as well built as the Tom Chandley brand.

HTH's /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Fablesable said:


> A deck oven (not a pizza oven that so many reps say are a deck oven)


What is the difference? That's is the reason I love this business, there is always more to learn.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well...

You can control both top and bottom heat, or rather the intensity of the heat.

The better ones you can control the front 1/3 (where you open the door) for heat loss

A steam vent that you can control

The better ones have a stone deck, the cheaper ones an all steel deck at least 3/16" thick (no sheet metal)

A pizza oven is made to just run at 450-550 with not much control, and the cheaper ones don't run very well at temps lower than 450


----------

